# Airsoft Guns



## P38 Pilot (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi guys,

I was curious to see who plays airsoft and what guns do you have?

For those who may not be familiar with airsoft, they are simply .6mm or .8mm military style guns that fire plastic bb's or sometimes special made pellets. Its a very interesting and fun sport especially if you turn it into a mock battle with actual uniforms and combat vest.

Here is a website if you would like to check some airsoft guns out.

http://www.hobbytron.com/AirsoftGuns.html?AID=10284031&PID=497809

Here's a website explaining Airsoft

http://www.airsoftgunhelp.com/

And here is a WWII Replica and Airsfot website that sell WWII styled Airsoft guns

http://www.wwiiguns.com/store/product_catalog.php?c=1


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

damn the ones in the first site are cheap! do you guys get 4.5mm BBs too? because my revolver's a 4.5mm, the smaller pellets hurt like hell..........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 27, 2006)

no toy guns allowed at my house


----------



## R988 (Jun 27, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> no toy guns allowed at my house



That must suck. I remember some study where they tried to give young boys girls toys as a psychology type experiment. The boys just pretended other objects were guns and swords  somethings are just ingrained in human nature.


----------



## Monique (Jun 27, 2006)

Airsoft hurts, then again maybe I'm just a wuss but thats okay.  All of my guy friends seem to think it's fun though.

 Yeah same here, Looma. No toy guns at my house... Or swords or anything that somehow has to do with war. Geez, my mom is such a paranoia freak.​


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't own any kit, but I have played at commercial gaming grounds where you can rent the kit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

Nope I have seen too many people lose there eyesight because idiots think they are toys and shoot them at each other.

If you are going to buy a gun, buy a real one is what I say.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, if you play airsoft, they tell you to where glasses or goggles to protect your eyes. I have a pair of BB proof glasses to where you can shoot them up close an they wont leave a scratch.

The BB's you use in Airsoft are meant to be .6mm or .8mm, 4.5mm can be very painful.

Well anyway, I own an M4A1 BOYI Aeg. I used to have one of those cheap spring pistols as a backup, but the damn thing broke.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope I have seen too many people lose there eyesight because idiots think they are toys and shoot them at each other.


Nope. Heh, heh...never did _that_ as a kid.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a real sword, except the blade has never been sharpened (so its like just a curved piece of metal) and it's twice as old as me, it's a ceremonial scimitar my dad gave me, from Saudi Arabia


----------



## Smokey (Jun 28, 2006)

R988 said:


> That must suck. I remember some study where they tried to give young boys girls toys as a psychology type experiment. The boys just pretended other objects were guns and swords  somethings are just ingrained in human nature.



The experiment would have also required complete isolation at birth from all media which features violence - which is a slightly large proportion

It would be like a big brother house, but even worse


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2006)

One of my mate's videos


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLhovdlXaNE_


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 28, 2006)

Mossie, awesome video! See thats what I would like to do, find people who have airsoft guns and make a huge battle out of it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, wait. I know some people who are going to be in JROTC with me this year who own Airsoft guns and one them actually own an Airsoft *tank!*

We may just make a Cadet Airsoft team!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't thank me, thank my mate who did the video


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2006)

my folks don't mind guns in the house on account of the fact my dad owns several  i've got a air rifle of my own and use my dad's guns a bit.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 28, 2006)

I fire my dad's air rifles once in a while...I dont really enjoy shooting stuff that much though.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 29, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Mossie, awesome video! See thats what I would like to do, find people who have airsoft guns and make a huge battle out of it.


I borrowed my friend's airsoft gun and we had a battle in a really rocky place (rocks 10ft tall, and mossy of varying heights and shapes), it was lots of fun, i even managed to blow some moss into my classmate's eyes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I fire my dad's air rifles once in a while...I dont really enjoy shooting stuff that much though.



if you every get the chance to fire something a little bigger, take it! rifles and shotguns are a lot of fun to shoot, shotguns in particular.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 29, 2006)

oh and i found my uncle's M-4 automatic BB gun, ehehehe with lots of ammo...


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jun 29, 2006)

hiya, im the mate who did the airsoft video. glad people like it!

guns i own!... M733 Colt Commando (Automatic Machine Gun) a Glock 23F, the most compact of all the Glock handguns, and an L96 Sniper Rifle.

The list will go on! 

Im filming more airsoft soon, so might make a regular video episode for peeps to see!

heres the rifle http://img.redwolfairsoft.com/upload/news/161/M733-250.jpg

heres the handgun, awesome blowback feel! http://www.precisionairsoft.com/usrimage/glock_taclight_2.jpg

heres the sniper rifle http://www.teamace.co.uk/l96side.JPG


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice stuff, Ill stick to real guns though.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2006)

I didn't think my friends in the UK were allowed to own guns without giving up their first born. And their dreams too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

Ive played Airsoft before and I find alot of cheaters playing... Paintball however, kind of limits the cheatability....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)

I love Paintball. I own a wonderful Automag and it is great to play with. It has great range, speed, and accuracy coupled with low ball breakage due to its pneumatic design with only 1 moving part.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

meh, i guess i like airsoft cos there no pain... and you get gunsa that are JUST like mthe real thing


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 5, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMUmmd0s4Uk_

NEW airsoft video for everyones enjoyment! SO ENJOY!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> if you every get the chance to fire something a little bigger, take it! rifles and shotguns are a lot of fun to shoot, shotguns in particular.........



Yeah! Especially if you fire a shotgun into a creek or thick vegetation to where you can see limbs and leaves being torn apart!

Peterbruce, awesome Sniper Rifle! I own a M4 Aeg with a laser sight on it. I'll try to get pics of it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 5, 2006)

Alright, the pic of it should be my sig.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2006)

Not at the moment it ain't.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 6, 2006)

try imageshack.us for your signature... its what i use.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 6, 2006)

Me too. Another free one is TinyPic.com.


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2006)

My boy managed to end up in hospital 3 months ago playing (would you believe) paint balling.
He thought he was in the charge of the light brigade tripped over an ants nest and broke the top off his Tibia now he's got a leg full of metal plates screws.
Never mind about "Ralph you'll shoot your eye out", it's not just the pop guns that can injury you.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

Gotta love Xmas Story....


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2006)

Best christmas film ever les, laugh me gonads off every time I see it, bleeding brilliant.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

I have it on DVD.... There are sooo many similarities in that movie to my own childhood, its scarey.... My mother actually used the "U'll shoot ur eye out" line on me, and my Dad ended up buying me a .22 pump....

God, was my mother pissed lol.....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys! I used Imageshack and i got it working.

Well, thats a pic of my M-4 Airsoft gun.

I love that movie because my dad watched that when he was in High School.



lesofprimus said:


> My mother actually used the "U'll shoot ur eye out" line on me, and my Dad ended up buying me a .22 pump....
> 
> God, was my mother pissed lol.....



A .22 pump? Awesome! I have a semi-auto.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 8, 2006)

i have a semi auto too. pic here...

http://img498.imageshack.us/img498/4365/img23618kb.jpg

thats the m733, custom paintjob.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 8, 2006)

I find those funny little balls all over my yard, probably from some kid shooting at my cat. 

As a man and the father of a boy, I can tell you that boys have half the horse sense a girl has. You can give a boy a pillow and he will figure out a way to hurt or kill himself or someone else. That is what makes them so dangerous on the road. And, why their automobile insurance is so high.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 9, 2006)

davparlr said:


> I find those funny little balls all over my yard, probably from some kid shooting at my cat.
> 
> As a man and the father of a boy, I can tell you that boys have half the horse sense a girl has. You can give a boy a pillow and he will figure out a way to hurt or kill himself or someone else. That is what makes them so dangerous on the road. And, why their automobile insurance is so high.



Well, you dont have to worry about me because im a pretty good driver. Ive even driven on the highways and im only 14!

Peterbruce, awesome gun! How many FPS does that thing have??? And did you paint it or was it already like that?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Well, you dont have to worry about me because im a pretty good driver. Ive even driven on the highways and im only 14!
> 
> 
> > Tell me that's illegal?!?!?!?!? And if it is then you are very stupid because not only are you risking your life you're risky other peoples, driving at 14 is just stupid, I know people who 18/19 and they still don't have the maturity to drive on the roads safely.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

And that is the same attitude that gets young Americans over here killed. They get stationed over here in the Army at age 18, thinking they are the best drivers in the world and then get on the Autobahn and drive 200km/h and get themselves plastered on the pavement.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 11, 2006)

its chrono'd at about 280fps. not very fast, but in woodland you dont particularly notice. Also yes i did that paintjob myself. and its stood up to the test of time too, good stuff that paint! Krylon camo paint, its what the british army use on all their trucks! TRUTH (as far as I know from my local regiment)!


----------



## The Shootist (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey guys, noticed the interest in Airsoft, especially from the young-man in Auburn, and thought I'd join in on the discussion. 

I own a CA M15A4 Rifle. It feels and looks almost identical to my M16 when I was in the military. It's great, and I'd rather have that in my house than a real one that could easily get stolen, or used against me. Besides, none of the rooms are very large, and the 21-foot rule means my knife beats your gun.  

P38, if you, or anyone else, are interested in Airsoft in and around Alabama, check out my homepage site, that'll take you to the Alabama Airsoft Forums. 

As far as cheaters go, airsoft does increase the propensity for cheating; but that's a risk in any sport. I like Airsoft better, because I use to play war all the time as a kid, using a stick as a rifle. Now I get to use a rifle, that fires and looks exactly like the rifle I always imagined, to put 6mm BBs down range at my friends.

That'll teach them to borrow money and not return it!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 11, 2006)

Tiger said:


> P38 Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you dont have to worry about me because im a pretty good driver. Ive even driven on the highways and im only 14!
> ...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Shootist! So, what did you use to do in the military? Oh, and welcome to the website.


----------



## The Shootist (Jul 12, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Thanks Shootist! So, what did you use to do in the military? Oh, and welcome to the website.



Thanks.

I did a whole lot of KP and pushups.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

Where were you stationed at. 

Ive only got a little more than 2 months left in the Army. YEAH!!


----------



## The Shootist (Jul 12, 2006)

Fort Huachuca, Arizona mostly.

I got out in June of '01.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 13, 2006)

So, were you infantry, armor, special forces, calvary, etc.?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh yeah! By the way, I checked out the forum and read what you posted about a proper surrender. Pretty good and very detailed.


----------



## The Shootist (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks.

I was Intelligence. That and Aerostat blimps is about all Huachuca is...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats where they do the UAV training at now dont they. I think a buddy of mine who I used to fly with went there for his training. Not sure though, he left to go there about 4 years ago.


----------



## The Shootist (Jul 14, 2006)

Not sure, I thought they did some of the UAV stuff in Huntsville, Alabama.

Could be wrong- haven't payed much attention since I was promoted to PFC...

(Private F[riggin] Citizen)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 16, 2006)

What does UAV stand for anyway?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2006)

Unmanned Aerial Vehicle


----------



## The Shootist (Jul 17, 2006)

We just had another game out near anniston- 24 people showed up. 

Needless to say, it was Awesome! Nothing like being able to break a team into three teams of four. Changes all the tactics in a game.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome! Wish I had been there. 

So you used to man Predators?


----------



## The Shootist (Jul 18, 2006)

No, someone asked if they did the UAV stuff out in Huachuca, and I said I thought they did it in Huntsville. The closest I've come to a Predator is seeing one on TV.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh. The Predators are pretty cool aircraft.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 21, 2006)

I've got three, two pump action, and a pistol.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 22, 2006)

Cool. I just bought a G-36C over the internet last week. Man I love this gun!!


----------

